
How CitiBike (NYC) crowd-sources bike distribution - burkemw3
https://bikeangels.citibikenyc.com/
======
DrScump
I would think they would have to go to a variable-reward model, like "surge
mode" in Uber, where major shortages/overages require added rewards.

------
burkemw3
I enjoyed this explanation of crowd-sourcing, especially the featured angel I
see that does exercise with this: "I'll bike north in Central Park to an empty
station, then run back down the park and repeat a few times."

